# The Old Fool Today Learned Something!



## imp (Sep 12, 2015)

Below, a picture from Pappy's album. It's looking down Fremont Street in Vegas, towards the end of the street where Fremont "tees" with Commercial. At that end across Commercial, was built later the Palace Station. Newest vehicle I can see is a '59 Ford; the taxicab is a '56 Ford. 2nd. car back behind the '59 is a Mercury just like my Dad bought new. The red-striped big sign cut off on the right curving downwards and then straight up says "The Mint", about the biggest on downtown Fremont back then. Point of all this is: The tall, arm-waving, cigarette-smoking cowboy on the left side is named "Rick", he's saying, "Howdy, Podner"! He ain't there anymore!






Over 50 years later, red shirt now faded to a whitish-pink, he resides down here at the Pioneer Hotel and Casino, right on the Colorado River, in Laughlin, NV! My wife took this pic on 12-20-14 as we walked the River Walk! I was just amazed when I saw Pappy's Fremont pic, as that street was part of my "stamping grounds" as a young man, between 1966 and 1977! There is a history of the sign available here. He is now named "River Rick"! Thank you Pappy!!        imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2015)

I first went to Vegas in 1954 and unless I am mistaken he was originally on the west end of the strip.  I could be wrong, it's been awhile.


----------



## imp (Sep 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I first went to Vegas in 1954 and unless I am mistaken he was originally on the west end of the strip.  I could be wrong, it's been awhile.



He may have been, that far back. That would make this physical legend almost as old as Vegas gambling! The sign is HUGE, maybe 15-20 stories high. As he's set up now in Laughlin, his arm no longer waves. He got arthritis!       imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2015)

Nope.  I'm wrong.  He's on the Pioneer in a pic I found from '53.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 13, 2015)

We have Big Tex down here in Dallas..He is in front of the main gate to the Texas State Fair..He greets the visitors with "Howdy Folks"...He burned in an electrical fire in 2013 (?) and has been restored..

.

.


----------



## imp (Sep 13, 2015)

BIG guy! Thanks for that. The fire was amazing!   imp


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2015)

imp said:


> BIG guy! Thanks for that. The fire was amazing!   imp


----------

